# Heresy Online Themed Painting Rules



## The Wraithlord

Heresy Online Themed Painting Rules

1 - Final mini pics only. Wips can go in the ongoing projects or Modelling and Painting section. 

2 - Minis can be as fully converted/unconverted as desired. 

3 - Each Themed Painting session will last for a total of 3 months, allowing for 4 sessions per year.

4 - Minis do not need to be newly painted for this. They may be ones you have already done or even displayed on the other forums. What mini you use is up to you. This includes manufacturer as well. This is not a GW only thing so feel free to throw in minis from Privateer, Rackham, etc.

5 - At the end of the timeframe the winner will choose the next Theme to be used for the next 3 months. The Theme just completed will not be a valid choice. 

6- Only one entry person.

The Themes are as follows

Sci-fi Single Minature 
Sci-fi Unit 
Sci-fi Tank/Transport etc 


Fantasy Single Minature 
Fantasy Unit 
Fantasy War Machine/Chariot etc 

This system is for all of us to show off our favourite paint jobs in a certain category so we can all enjoy the various ideas and takes we all have on similar figures. One session may feature Fantasy Zombies, while the next may feature the Imperial Space Marines.


----------

